# What would you do if your OH cheated?



## Marzipan_girl

Just out of curiousity lol, my OH isn't cheating or anything but what would you do if you foind out yours was? Would it be the end of your relationship or would you give it another go for the sake of your LO?
I personally don't think I could hack it, and would rather be on my own than live with him knowing he'd done that to me. I'd be devestated. Thanfully he's never cheated on any of his previous GFs or me and he's pretty loyal so I doubt he ever would. 
Have you ever been cheated on? have YOU ever cheated?!


----------



## jen1604

Pretty sure he never would. I would bet a million pounds on it.

But if he did he would be gone. I wouldnt be able to live with it.


----------



## LoisP

If OH every cheated on me, he'd be out the front door before he could even explain himself. I'd be civil to him for Shauns sake but I'd never stay with him for Shauns sake. I've been cheated on before and it's a hurt that'll never go away.


----------



## vinteenage

I'd be drawing up the visitation rights plan as he told me. No way would his ass be staying around us 24/7.

That being said, I don't think he'd ever cheat.


----------



## rainbows_x

He would never, ever cheat, I know that.
If he did he would be out the door at the drop of a hat.


----------



## nicole_

i dont think my OH would have a chance to cheat even if he wanted to, im on his back 24/7 :haha: 
if he did decide to id move back home and he could see LO and i wouldnt make any rash decisions about us but i wouldnt want to live with him and make him fight hard for me lol


----------



## KaceysMummy

I know he would never cheat but if he did I really don't know. 
I think him and our relationship means far too much to me to just throw it all away, but then at the same time I don't think I could live with him knowing what he had done... xxx


----------



## Lucy22

I really don't think he ever would, but if he did? Seriously, I'd chop his privates off.
I wouldn't be able to deal with it. It'd be like all our struggles for the last 8yrs would be for nothing.
I'd obviously never deprive Elena of her daddy, but I'd definitely kick him out. He has rights to see her anyway, cause were married. But the relationship would definitely be over.
I guess I know so many people that got cheated on that I really wouldn't be able to cope if it happened to me.


----------



## stephx

I would kick him out. Straight away.

X


----------



## MommyGrim

He doesn't have the time to cheat :haha: he works full time then comes to see me and LO until he goes to bed!

But if he did, I couldn't stay with him. It would hurt WAY to much and I'd be totally paranoid, it just wouldn't work out.


----------



## amygwen

It'd be the end.
No questions asked, I don't care if we have a baby or not. I'd never trust him again if he cheated on me.


----------



## annawrigley

LoisP said:


> If OH every cheated on me, he'd be out the front door before he could even explain himself. I'd be civil to him for Shauns sake but I'd never stay with him for Shauns sake. *I've been cheated on before and it's a hurt that'll never go away.*

Tru dat, I'm definitely not over it now and it affects me every day, it was 2 years ago now it happened. He was always talking to other girls and getting pictures and stuff, I would find new stuff and new texts and new girls and new people telling me stuff constantly. Every single time kicked me down a bit more but I stayed with him, cos I'm a mug, and he's very persuasive and controlling. Then I found out he had actually cheated on me, definitive proof and I left to my mums for 2 days then came back because I missed him :nope: And then I got pregnant

I have never and would never cheat but as of last night I have been the "other woman" :roll:

I think its hard to say what you'd do unless it actually happens, before him I was totally different and would of got rid of him straight away but in the situation we were in and the way he was so into my head i just didnt.

Nasty thread lol


----------



## Hotbump

I dont think that I would stick around but its just one of those things that you never know until it happens kwim?


----------



## x__amour

Tbh, I don't know. I have thought about this a few times but it just makes me sad. :( 
I have been cheated on before but he already ended it by the time I found out. :roll:


----------



## KateyCakes

My OH would never cheat, I'd bet my life on it.

But saying that, if he actually did, he'd be out before he had a chance to make up excuses.
He wouldn't just be hurting me, he'd hurt his daughter too.


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'd go all psycho biatch and burn his clothes or put a firework up his motorbike exhaust or something :haha:

Certainly would not take him back. He didn't cheat on his ex but he broke up with her for another girl and then begged for his gf back, twice!!! And she took him back (mug lol). I have told him if he was stupid enough to try that with me he would be in for a shock. My first ever bf cheated on me and I was devastated. I dont think he would cheat on me or leave me for someone else but i certainly dont think its impossible and thats the way it will always be because im not a very trusting person lol.


----------



## bbyno1

I think i would take him back.
Im so soft when it comes to my OH and always end up giving in.I think he knows that but i also don't think he would cheat. Well anythings possible and im always paranoid but deep,deep down i think he is very loyal.
I would go mental at 1st and probably hit him and scream and do something mad then the next day i would be the one saying sorry:dohh: Im not a strong person as you can tell:haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

I'd never ever speak to him again. I'd also call the girl/whore/bitch (or whatever name came out of my mouth at the time) and let her know she just helped tear up a family :haha:. I have never cheated on anyone, but I have been cheated on before and it sucks.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I would never stay with a cheater.


----------



## MissCherry15

bbyno1 said:


> I think i would take him back.
> Im so soft when it comes to my OH and always end up giving in.I think he knows that but i also don't think he would cheat. Well anythings possible and im always paranoid but deep,deep down i think he is very loyal.
> I would go mental at 1st and probably hit him and scream and do something mad then the next day i would be the one saying sorry:dohh: Im not a strong person as you can tell:haha:

You deserve a big hug for admitting that! :hugs: and i would agree that i would do the same as you, but i would be depressed for a while. xx


----------



## MrsEngland

This may sound odd but it would depend if it was just sex or if it was a relationship, if it was just sex/kiss whatever i think i could get over it for my daughter's sake (and i love him!) but if he had been having a relationship i couldn't get over that he was with someone like he his with me so it would have to be over i think, although i always said i would try my hardest with our marriage but i just think i would end up resenting him which wouldn't be healthy for me or bubs!


----------



## YoungMummy18

I have cheated :nope: BUT I was in a violent relationship and I craved comfort and some love and to feel safe and wanted!!! After I had slept with the other person, I ended it with my ex and he went mad turning up at the hostel I was in...threatening to kill me etc etc.... was a nasty relationship!!


But, saying that, if my OH cheated on me, he'd be gone quicker than I could demolish a chocolate bar! I have low self-esteem after having Kimi and getting pregnant so quick, it's made me feel like poo anyways and as my fiance he should be making me feel good. 

I do think he is capable of cheating and he is on his last chance with me as when I was a week away from my due date with DD, he was texting another girl asking her to come round to his dad's cause he was drunk/depressed and needed a 'chat'.... but this girl is one he had previously slept with and I know what he is like when he is drunk! Nothing happened as she couldn't come round but for ages he denied he even invited her round for sex but a few days ago he admitted he did, but turned it on me saying that he felt like I didnt want him anymore!! HELLO...I WAS A WEEK AWAY FROM MY DUE DATE??!?!

Sorry turned into a bit of a rant there....

But anyways.....I would kick him out there and then and he'd be getting visitation rights to both kiddies!!!

xx


----------



## RachelRae

It would most likely be over! 

xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

Heh...I would be PISSED at first, and talk up a storm, but i'm too forgiving. There are few people I will truly never forgive. 
I did cheat once...but he cheated on me first and told me he needed money to get a lisence then spent it on drugs and pawned the necklace i gave him :wacko: soo....yeah. and by cheat, i mean a kiss, whereas he had sex with the girl. a nasty ass girl too :growlmad:


----------



## samface182

chris would never cheat. but if he did, he would be out the door. i would be civil with him for aiden's sake though.

i have cheated but not on my current OH. i regret cheating alot and would NEVER cheat again.


----------



## divershona

FOB cheated on me when i was pregnant with Kaya, not sexually cheated but emotionally, and that hurt way more than if it had been sexually . needless to say despite being on holiday together and in a different country we split up ... it didn't even occur to me to give it another go for the baby's sake and tbh i'm really glad i didn't (he's now with the girl that we split up over)

my first cheated on me with another girl ... he was apparently too worried about having sex with me kowing it'd be both of our first times that he had to go and sleep with someone else. i didn't even find this out until a good few years after we split .... only found out last year and it really hurt me.

i haven't cheated and i hope to god i never get put ion the situation where i feel like i need to. but if anyone ever cheats on me they will be out the door faster than you can say leave ... and i'll be wearing their balls as earings :haha:


----------



## lily123

I doubt Jamie would ever cheat, just not that sort of guy.
But if he ever did, i'd cut off his testicles and wear them as earrings :finger:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Amy (amygwen) I must be so late but I didn't realise you got back with your OH? As in FOB? xx


----------



## kittycat18

I would cut off his penis


----------



## lilosmum

He would be gone. I would talk to him for LO's sake but that would be it!!


----------



## RachelRae

kittycat18 said:


> I would cut off his penis

Hahahahaha. :haha:


----------



## kittycat18

RachelRae said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> I would cut off his penis
> 
> Hahahahaha. :haha:Click to expand...

He wouldn't cheat on me and even if he did, I would probably end up forgiving him for the babys sake and also because I am a major push over.

BUTTTT I like to think that I would cut off his dick :winkwink:


----------



## RachelRae

kittycat18 said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> I would cut off his penis
> 
> Hahahahaha. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He wouldn't cheat on me and even if he did, I would probably end up forgiving him for the babys sake and also because I am a major push over.
> 
> BUTTTT I like to think that I would cut off his dick :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm the same way! Like I would probably say it's over, but end up forgiving him.

He wouldn't have any of my trust though!


----------



## amygwen

Marzipan_girl said:


> Amy (amygwen) I must be so late but I didn't realise you got back with your OH? As in FOB? xx

Hahaha! Yes. FOB. We've been back together for like a month or two now! Some other girls were shocked when I mentioned him as my OH in a previous thread LOL! But yes, we are back together now. :hugs:


----------



## _laura

I know he would never cheat on me but I'd probably have to get him to leave the house and then decide what I was going to do. I think I love him far too much to leave him but then I'd live with knowing that he did that to me.


----------



## Burchy314

I know Chris would NEVER cheat on me! But if he did it would be over. I have trust issues and I just don't think I could be with hime knowing that he cheated on me.

That saying I have cheated on him, 3 times...but 2 of them I didn't even know I was dating him haha confusing. Me and him were dating for like a week and then he had to leave the state for 6 months and we had no contact so I thought we broke up, well he thought we were together. During those 6 months I was with 2 other guys so I don't really know what to count that as. Then when he came back after the 6 months and we talked and worked everything out we started dating again and a few months later I made out with another guy at a party :dohh: that was like 2 and a half years ago though and I have proven to him that it will NEVER happen again!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am pretty sure Kyle would never cheat but anything is possible.
Since OH is not Lyriks dad I would definitely leave. Its to hard to trust a cheater.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I know he wouldn't.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

amygwen said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> Amy (amygwen) I must be so late but I didn't realise you got back with your OH? As in FOB? xx
> 
> Hahaha! Yes. FOB. We've been back together for like a month or two now! Some other girls were shocked when I mentioned him as my OH in a previous thread LOL! But yes, we are back together now. :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw cool! I'm slow :dohh: how comes you guys got back together, may I ask? :blush: I love hearing about people getting back together :kiss: Just cos me and OH split aswell when I was pregnant and got back together when he was born do i'm interested in similar stories :haha:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I love how honest everyone is here!


----------



## annawrigley

Everyone has so much trust in their OHs, I'll never have that :(

Woe is me tonight lol soz


----------



## bbyno1

I was thinking that!
Like i said 'Well anythings possible and im always paranoid but deep,deep down i think he is very loyal'. I don't think i will ever be able to fully trust someone though,theres always a doubt for me and i get paranoid over lots of stuff. He has just got a job and this realllly pretty girl works there. Im even paranoid over that:dohh:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Kies cheated once that i know of :| apaz it was only a 'kiss' the lads where all on holiday, i didnt find out about this until when we broke up when i was pregnant + their was pictures on FB of him at his cmas party snogging a girl from work :| YUCK

I thought we was back together then, but he said we wasnt, so techincally id say twice..

Im also a VERY big push over, such a softie!

I dont trust him, never would.. + TBH i dont know why i do it to myself, hes such a flirt, + came back from a nightout with makeup all over him.. could of been from a girl hugging him though, so never know what kind of side to look at it at, i like to try and think hes got to much to loose now, but you never know.


----------



## EmziixBo0o

oh and i caught him on FB messaging a girl from work, he tried it with her at the cmas party just gone caling her beautiful + stuff, dont know why im still with him tho, my confidance has gone down the drain so much, feel like im a piece of shit on his shoe. LOL turning into a rant sorry :flower:


----------



## Calsmommy

i highly doubt he would ever cheat on me, EVER. he is way to loyal for that. but if he ever did, i would leave. iv never cheated but i have been cheated on before by an ex and that left me with trust issues, so if he ever cheated there would be no way i could trust him again and i feel like trust is a huge fundamental of relationships. the only reason i would ever speak to him again would be about Cal and nothing more. BUT, im as positive as i can be without being a mind reader, that he would never cheat.:flower:


----------



## 112110

My FOB cheated 12+ times, I knew every time and gave him chances after chances until it effected LO then I was done. :finger::thumbup:


----------

